# How do I stop a bully?



## taeagan (Apr 2, 2005)

OK, here's our story....

We've got a 10 gallon tank with two monosebae's (sp?). From the get go, one of them has always been more aggressive towards the other. Chases him around the tank, nips at him, etc... He's now grown a bit bigger and the other one's fins are a bit ragged from the abuse. So we finally decided to try and do something about it.

One store near me told me that we had to add more mono's to the tank. Another store said that we needed a bigger tank. The store where we got them said that we should add another fish. So we got a little red swordtail and put him in there. Now, instead of chasing the smaller mono only some of the time, the bigger mono chases both of them all of the time. He stalks the tank constantly chasing after the other two and nipping at them. 

It's not an issue of hiding spaces. There are places for them to all hide and chill out. The bigger mono has the best spot, but he still goes after the other two. Do they make fish quaaludes that we can give him??? What can we do?? Thanks. 

Tom


----------



## Fish33 (Feb 17, 2005)

Is there a different/common name? I'm not familiar!!!


----------



## taeagan (Apr 2, 2005)

These guys:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=967


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I've heard of algea eaters starting to eat the fish and what one person did was hit him on the head with the other end of the fish net every time he whent after a fish and he stopped eating other fish. Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

thats not a good idea cameraman


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a 10 gallon tank? Those guys need much more than that. Thats why you are having aggression problems, they need around a 75 gallon tank, and I'd definately get 3 of them to spread the aggression... please, next time research these fish more before buying and take our advice before your fish stop growing and die. 8inches are there top size... you WANT them to get that big for a happy healthy fish.


----------



## taeagan (Apr 2, 2005)

We spoke to the people in the pet store at length and were told that we would have no problem keeping two of them in our tank. I specifically asked them if the 10 gallon tank was enough and they said yes. That's why we got them. 

We can't get a bigger tank and we can't return the fish. Guess we just have to see how it plays out then.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Thats too bad... another LFS giving bad advice.  is there any way you can find them a new home? Someone with a large brackish tank? I wouldn't go to that LFS again.


----------



## tep05 (Apr 2, 2005)

i am having the same problem of agressiveness with 2 angel fish, the weaker one is dead. any solutions will be greatly apreciated here too.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

how big of a tank? Usually aggressiveness is either a numbers issue or a space issue. If its a big enough tank, get three or four angels... if its small, you might be best with just one.


----------



## tep05 (Apr 2, 2005)

lol, only a 10gallon


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

then its a space issue.  Angels need about 30 gallons when fully grown IMO.


----------



## zack (Apr 1, 2005)

try a clear divider so it can see what its missing. after a few days, remove the divider and see what happens. if it returns to bullying, do it again. try it a few times and if it doesnt work, take it back to your fish shop and trade it in for something else you like...OR, get a bigger bully!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

> The Mono Sebae grows very large and requires an aquarium of at least 50 gallons.


Swordtails should not be kept with monos. I would trade him in to a different LFS or sell them. A lot of pet stores dont know anything and just want to sell you something. They gave you horrible advice Im sorry. The monos will not live long in a 10g

as for the angelfish, he wont live long either in a 10.


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah trusting LFS' isnt the best idea. It was a LFS that told me (a beginner at the time) that two oscars would be fine in a 10gal :shock: . Never mind, now they are in a 200gal, and i wouldnt trade em for the world!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

u guys arent being very smart at all.... As to replying to the first question in this thread, GET A BIGGER TANK, YOUR FISH WILL DIE IF U DONT, OR RETURN THEM TO YOUR LFS!!!  I aasume you  lfs is horrible though, since they told u to put these fish in a 10 gallon. You cant let it play out, all your fish will die in the end....


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

hey it just sounded funny


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Monos are schoolers, and generally go better in a marine tank. 10 gal is also far too small.
As for the angels, they should have 5+ to diffuse the agression.


----------



## tep05 (Apr 2, 2005)

i thought the angel would be fine because fish stop growing to their surroundings, right???


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I was hoping this was an "April Fools" post... people need to take the word of _anybody_ trying to sell you _anything_ with a grain of salt - not just LFS, but definately including LFS !

Most LFS don't pay well enough to keep really serious aquarists as full-time employees - I know I could never afford my fishroom on the wages from the local LFS even if I worked there 60 hours a week... 
Many (not all, but many) LFS employees are working there instead of at Best Buy or Circuit City or Walmart or the local grocery store- and have about as much knowledge of fish as they would of computer parts or nutrition or floor cleaning supplies (would you ask the folks at Walmart which cleaning agent you could use on your new hardwood floors ?) Would you ask the stockboy at the supermarket what the nutritional difference is between two different brands of soup ?
(they're going to tell you either what they think you want to hear, or the brand that costs more or has a higher profit margin)

No animal (fish, bird, reptile or fuzzy) should be bought on impulse - they should always be researched first in reputable books and on reputable websites.

That being said - I agree with everyone else who said take the fish back and (once they've taken the fish back) politely tell the store owner why you're never coming back.
Then find a new store.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

> i thought the angel would be fine because fish stop growing to their surroundings, right???


No, they stunt and deform horribly, mostly internally but there are outward afflictions as well such as gill covers folding over on themselves.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

what is LFS??? I see it everywhere


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Local Fish Store....i didnt know either, until someone told me


----------



## Renee1 (Apr 4, 2005)

I had the same problem. My opaline gourami was constantly picking on my tiger barbs and my cory catfish. I was told to take the gourami out and put him in a small enough jar and then place the jar in a dark closet or cupboard for 8 hours. I did this and ot pretty much solved the problem. Now my gourami will chase the others a little but it seems to be more playful than agressive. In any case, there aren't any more missing tails and I did this about a month ago and the gourami was fine once we put him back in the tank ( no health issues)


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

The real problem with large fish in small tanks is you can't keep up with maintainance. As the fish grow, more and more waste are produced and more and more water changes are required. At some point, with monos in a 10 gal. tank, it would take 2-3 water changes a day (or more). The fish will die of nitrate poisioning long before it gets physically to big, because no one is going to keep up that kind of schedule. I wonder if anyone has ever brought charges against a fish shop for offering advice like this. Seems like cruelty to animals, to me.


----------

